# So I have happy news to report (Ongoing Thread)



## Budgieholick (Oct 14, 2015)

Sapphire is going through a moult right now. He only has 1 flight feather on one wing and none on the other which is making flying hard for him. He was cut either at the Petco where we got him or before he got to petco. Sprite has grown back all of his flight features and wing feathers twice now. Will sapphire wing ever regrow?
I'm so upset at the pet store for doing this.in all my years of owning budgies I have never gone through this ?


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Has Sapphire molted yet ? You wont be able to tell until then...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm sorry Sapphire's wings were over-clipped.

As Randy indicated, there is no way to know if the flight feathers will grow in properly until after Sapphire molts.

You may wish to talk a look at the information in this thread and consider talking to the management of the store where you purchased Sapphire.

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/83922-steps-reporting-pet-store.html

I'm closing this thread now as your question has been answered.*


----------



## Budgieholick (Oct 14, 2015)

*So I have happy ongoing news to report*

So I had the boys out again for free play time. This gave me a chance to get a better look at sapphire wing and guess what.......

"Mom you looking at my pretty new feathers? "


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

What a pretty bird!


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous :loveeyes:


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 27, 2015)

What a beautiful boy!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sapphire is a very handsome fellow and I'm glad to see his flight feathers are coming in nicely after his molt. *


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Wonderful news, Sapphire will be soon flying with the best of them.:budgie:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That is wonderful to hear! Sapphire looks very handsome with his incoming flight feathers


----------



## Budgieholick (Oct 14, 2015)

Can someone please change title to ongoing I can't seem to do it from my phone or iPad thanks here is a video of his first short flight


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Yaaaaay....he will be buzzing around the room like a little helicopter soon. I added ongoing to your title...


----------



## Riovedo (Oct 22, 2015)

When I got my budgie Rio from Petco her wings were clipped. The girl that takes care of them said she had clipped the wings but she did seem very knowledgeable...sadly I know this varies from store to store. It took some time but Rio's feathers grew back in!


----------

